# 2nd autochanger tape drive not probed [resolved *doh*]

## ratthing

I'm working on configuring backup server using Gentoo (2.6.20-gentoo-r8 kernel) and bacula 2.0.3, on a Dell 850 with a Dell TL4000 (rebadged IBM TS3200).

The tape library has 2 tape drives, however, I cannot seem to get the second scsi tape drive recognized by the OS.  I went so far as to logically partition the library (e.g. make it look like two libraries with one drive in each) and reboot, but the second tape drive was not recognized, either.

According to the hardware configuration on the library, the tape drives are scsi IDs 4 & 5.  I installed lsscsi, and all I see are:

lsscsi

[0:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD800JD-75MS 10.0  /dev/sda

[2:0:4:0]    tape    IBM      ULT3580-TD3      6BA1  /dev/st0

[2:0:4:1]    mediumx IBM      3573-TL          0.80  /dev/sch0

sg_scan similarly reports:

/dev/sg0: scsi0 channel=0 id=0 lun=0 [em]

/dev/sg1: scsi2 channel=0 id=4 lun=0

/dev/sg2: scsi2 channel=0 id=4 lun=1

My kernel is configured to scan all LUNs.  Originally the OS was only seeing the SATA boot disk (sg0) and the tape drive (sg1), but no autochanger (sg2), so I had to rebuild the kernel and enable CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN.

I'm stumped at this point, so I would appreciate any suggestions.

Other info that may be of note:

udev version 104-r12

lspci for the scsi card:

03:02.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 07)

03:02.1 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 07)

scsi & sata entries in kernel config:

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG=y

# SCSI low-level drivers

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

Thanks in advance--

=RT=Last edited by ratthing on Thu May 24, 2007 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## energyman76b

Am I blind or are you missing 

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

?

----------

## ratthing

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Am I blind or are you missing 
> 
> CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m
> 
> ?

 

That wasn't in my first clips out of my .config that I posted above, but I have these in there as well:

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

Is there anything else pertinent I should be looking at?  There doesn't seem to be a lot of low-level config info out there on autochangers...

Thx.

=RT=

----------

## energyman76b

hmm... I am grasping at straws, but - can you try without async scanning? Also, make tape support modular and reload the modules. Maybe it is a timing issue?

----------

## ratthing

At this point grasping at straws is a fine strategy, afaiac, otherwise this demo unit goes back and I start from scratch with something else.

Will try this in the next day or so, am currently wresting w/Apache2+SSL+vhosts issues.

Thanks again for the advice.

=RT=

----------

## energyman76b

you might also have a try with mt+mtx, maybe they can tell you something interessting about your autoloader.

----------

## ratthing

Turned off async mode, switched st to be module instead and tried reloading after boot with no change in devices tree.

On the off-chance it was hardware, I swapped to the second bus on the SCSI card, same results.  Short of prying it open and swapping the tape units to check if it's a hardware issue with the drives--which I can't do as it's a demo, I don't see any other options.  I'll check in with the mtx folks, see if any of them have recommendations.  I may also try to scrounge a different SCSI card.

Unfortunately Dell does not support the changer under Linux, and IBM (it's rebadged as Dell) only supports it under RH & SUSE with 3 specific SCSI cards, so trying to get vendor support is probably pointless.

I appreciate your suggestions--

=RT=

----------

## energyman76b

 *ratthing wrote:*   

> Turned off async mode, switched st to be module instead and tried reloading after boot with no change in devices tree.
> 
> On the off-chance it was hardware, I swapped to the second bus on the SCSI card, same results.  Short of prying it open and swapping the tape units to check if it's a hardware issue with the drives--which I can't do as it's a demo, I don't see any other options.  I'll check in with the mtx folks, see if any of them have recommendations.  I may also try to scrounge a different SCSI card.
> 
> Unfortunately Dell does not support the changer under Linux, and IBM (it's rebadged as Dell) only supports it under RH & SUSE with 3 specific SCSI cards, so trying to get vendor support is probably pointless.
> ...

 

if you have some harddisk space left, you might try a minimal suse install to see, if it has problems with the autoloader. If yes, you have at least a chance to get a meaningfull answer from IBM. And if not, you might want to have a look at Suse's kernel.

----------

## ratthing

Well, I obviously have been doing this work too long...  I went to install a different SCSI card, looked at the back of the tape library, and  said, "Why does this have 4 SCSI connectors?"    :Embarassed:   Uh, yeah, it helps if you actually *ATTACH* the 2nd tape drive to the SCSI chain.  *doh*

I am reminded of the 2-day head scratching incident with the Sun E6500, trying to figure out why the system didn't see the disk I/O board..."Oh yeah, you have to connect that 6" external SCSI cable to the SCSI card on the *other* I/O board."

/me hangs head 

Sorry to have wasted your time.

=RT=

----------

## energyman76b

*gggg*

no problem   :Very Happy: 

----------

